# Absolutely LOVING my new 2011 SuperSix5



## Slayer33 (Aug 9, 2011)

She just turned 18 days old today, I've only logged about 140km on her so far due to a stressed achilles. 

I've done a few upgrades so far and as she sits she's 16.2 lbs.This is my first road bike, I'm coming from downhilling and xc riding. So far I'm loving it!

Here is the build:

2011 SuperSix 5
SRAM Rival Shifters/Derailleurs
Shimano RS80 C24 wheels
Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tires (not pictured as I just put them on this past weekend)
PRO Stealth Evo bar/stem
Specialized Toupe Pro saddle
Speedplay Zero pedals
KMC X10SL chain
Lizard Skinz bar tape
TRP R950SL brakes
Cannondale Ti/Carbon Cages
FSA Gossamer Pro BB30 crankset

Future upgrades: Cannondale Hollowgram SL crankset, PRO Vibe 7 Carbon seatpost, Ti Skewers


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful Bike!!!! I think that color scheme is the best looking out of ALL brands/models of bikes. I really like your bars also!:thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice color combo congrat.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

I just bought a SuperSix 5 about a month ago as well, though I have the matte carbon finish. It's such a great bike. I actually had the shop swap a full Ultegra setup of a SuperSix 3 because I wanted this frame finish but w/ an Ultegra setup. No extra charge!


----------



## azhu (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks gewd! How did you get your bike to stand upright so well?


----------



## Slayer33 (Aug 9, 2011)

azhu said:


> Looks gewd! How did you get your bike to stand upright so well?


lol, i used a 19mm wrench and propped it up on the pedal. You can see it if you look for it


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I can't blame you! Great looking bike! Here is my SuperSix love thread:
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/i-absolutely-love-255265.html

It's the 2011 SS4 with the following upgrades:
ROL Race SL wheelset
3T Ergonova Team handlebar with Fizik Microtex
3T ARX Team stem
CT iPost seatpost
Specialized Romin Pro saddle (the pic was taken with the Expert edition which has been upgraded since).
Also, switched to the Ultremo ZX tires (in full red) since the photo. I think I'll be going back to Vittoria Open Corsa's once they wear out.
The bike is no EVO but it rides like a dream.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

I love my SuperSix 5 too, but it's still stock. Aside from the frame, are there _any_ parts left from the original on your bike? I think the only thing you haven't replaced is the headset. Switching to the Hollowgram will drop it well below 16lb.

Your bike looks great.
Cheers!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll add on to this thread. I love my SuperSix 4. It's a blast to ride! Getting new wheels and tires in October possibly to finish off the upgrades.


----------



## J.Kilgore (Aug 10, 2011)

*Me Too*

I just got my new SuperSix and love it!! Stock for now. May flip the stem but the ride is very comfortable out of the box so I'm in no hurry. Took my first 50K ride this morning after recovering from a surgery I had in July. Stealthy Black motivation!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is my Super! Added a SRAM Force Rear Derailleur and 3T stem. Also added Speedplay pedals! New tires as well. I put on about 1200 miles this past summer and loved it.


----------



## Slayer33 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sharknose said:


> I love my SuperSix 5 too, but it's still stock. Aside from the frame, are there _any_ parts left from the original on your bike? I think the only thing you haven't replaced is the headset. Switching to the Hollowgram will drop it well below 16lb.
> 
> Your bike looks great.
> Cheers!


Thanks! I do want to look into getting some new cranks (hollowgram Si), I just wish they weren't so expensive.

Whats still stock is the rear cassette, crankset, seatpost and headset. I have an obsession with upgrading my bikes... I need help lol.

I thought about getting some new wheels at some point, I really like the RS80s but I think I might want to try something deeper, like some Reynold 44s or some Zipp/ENVE wheels.


----------



## traydawg (Dec 4, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> I can't blame you! Great looking bike! Here is my SuperSix love thread:
> https://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/i-absolutely-love-255265.html
> 
> It's the 2011 SS4 with the following upgrades:
> ...


That is a GREAT looking set-up!:thumbsup:


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

whats the diff.btweeen hallogram cranks ,I see SI, Sl .. I just put a caad 10 together.


----------



## Slayer33 (Aug 9, 2011)

Been a couple months now,have only gotten through about 500kms on her so far...

I've changed a couple of things since my last post, I've changed the stock FSA gossamers to FSA K-Force Light standard cranks 53/38 and gotten Token Ti Skewers.

She weighs in at 15.7 lbs now


----------

